# Water leaking from the back left side of MES 30"



## english-bulldog (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, I have been smoking for the last 4.5hrs.

I noticed that some water is comming out of the back of the unit, where it is riveted.

Is this normal?

The drip pan is almost empty.



Here is where it was leaking.  It is sitting onto of a piece of wood.

I slid it a bit so you can see the water.



Thanks.

(I just don't want everything to rust inside of the case.)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Could be that the cold air & the hot smoker, and whatever your smoking is making condensation form someplace that is running down the back wall and maybe in between walls, and coming out at the bottom.

Do you have water in the pan?

You didn't include where you are from in you bios. Are you in a cold area?

Isn't that coming out of the drain hole?

Bear


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 8, 2010)

I am from thornton colorado.

I do have a water pan with 2 cups of water (less I am sure now).

It is not too cold, about 65F right now.

The water is not comming out of the drain hole, it is comming out of the back of the unit, between the galvanized steel (or whatever metal it is) and the black case.

Out of 3 uses, this is the first time this has happend.

Erick.


Bearcarver said:


> Could be that the cold air & the hot smoker, and whatever your smoking is making condensation form someplace that is running down the back wall and maybe in between walls, and coming out at the bottom.
> 
> Do you have water in the pan?
> 
> ...


----------



## texacajun (Nov 8, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> I am from thornton colorado.
> 
> I do have a water pan with 2 cups of water (less I am sure now).
> 
> ...


Did you leave the smoker outside uncovered.

If so this could be just moisture that tends to make its way into the back of the unit.

In between the back riveted on panel and the unit itself. There is a small gap on the top of the unit that allows this to happen.

Not a big deal. I would get a cover for your smoker to help prevent this.

I had the same issue before i started covering mine. After awhile I just brought mine in to the garage for storage.


----------



## eman (Nov 8, 2010)

Also if your unit is not leveled the drain pain will drain at other spots beside the hole.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

It was level.

I do keep it inside, a warm dry area.

I will update if it happens again.

Thanks.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 8, 2010)

One thing that I have noticed is that sometimes the stuff coming out of the drip tube doesn't go into the catch pan on the back, but wicks around to under the unit.  Because of that I got into the habit of putting a piece of aluminum foil underneath.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 9, 2010)

Your problem is a strange one, first time I have seen this kind of problem posted here at SMF.  The MES at least the older ones are all rivet & press/fold construction.  You might have got a defective unit where the seam inside isn't tight.  You MES sounds like it should still be under warranty, call Masterbuilt and they may send you a new cabinet.

Try a 3 or 4 hour dry out with just the heat element on set at 270º.  Then on your next use before you add water or food, preheat for a good solid hour, this will allow the metal to expand and hopefully the joint/seam to hopefully be a little tighter.  If the outdoor ambient is below 40º do a longer preheat.  Insert your water & meat after preheat and check for leaks, during your smoke.  Hopefully you won't have any leaks, when your finished with the smoke take out the drain pan and wipe out the bottom of the smoker, if you have no water you should be good.

Be sure to be careful and not dump/tip the water pan when inserting the water pan or when removing racks.

Lets us know what happens...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

One other thing:

You might already do this, but I always preheat my water for the water pan. I put it in a microwave safe pitcher, bring it to boil, and then take it out & pour it into the water pan.

It keeps your smoker from having to heat the water, and it avoids the clash between hot & cold.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2010)

Gotta be some sort of condensation.....

I would try your next smoke without any water in the pan.  It's a personal preference, and I prefer NOT to use water.  It serves a dual purpose in your smoker, a heat sink and adds moisture to the cabinet while smoking.  I have no issue with lack of moisture when I smoke without water in the pan.  I own a 40" MES with a 1200 watt element for quick heat ups and recovery.  Some guys substitute sand for water as a heat sink, in their smokers.

Try it both ways and see what happens.

Todd


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks guys.

I do use a electric water kettle to pre boil the water.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright, I contacted amazon, and told them I had water leaking, so they next day aired me another unit.



I am pre seasoning it right now.

Gonna use Cherry wood.

Darryl sent me replacement smoke box( is on the way).

Thanks guys.

My return is also extended another 30 day incase anything happens to this unit.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 11, 2010)

Are they having you ship the other one back?  Or do you get to keep it for spares:-}}


----------



## blacknosecorey (Nov 11, 2010)

Which model has the issue with the smoke box?  Who do I contact if I need a new box?


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to send the other one back, that would be crazy if they let people keep defective item, they would go broke.

They just have you print out a prepaid shipping slip, just pack it back up and drop it off, or ask for a call tag(might need to do some ass chewing).

20070910

The one you got.

I guess it does not smoke unless it is cold outside.

Contact MBTechguy, send him a PM.


BlackNoseCorey said:


> Which model has the issue with the smoke box?  Who do I contact if I need a new box?


----------



## bryant (Sep 28, 2012)

Make sure it is setting flat and level and that you bottom tray is in just right to line up the drain hole


----------



## sgtschultz (Jan 24, 2016)

I had the water leaking issue also.  On mine its condensation from smoking in sub 45F weather.  The MES30 is great.


----------



## meatpacker (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder if it was the tube (cracked or not long enough)

But again how did water get into the bottom unless it was spilled. The picture seems to show that the so called water was not clear therefore it might be juices. Might try a catch pan directly under the meat preventing it from reaching the bottom drain pan and no water added. This way if no more liquid comes out you would know that it was coming from the cooking meat.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 25, 2016)

meatpacker said:


> I wonder if it was the tube (cracked or not long enough)
> 
> But again how did water get into the bottom unless it was spilled. The picture seems to show that the so called water was not clear therefore it might be juices. Might try a catch pan directly under the meat preventing it from reaching the bottom drain pan and no water added. This way if no more liquid comes out you would know that it was coming from the cooking meat.


Very hard to say at this point what was going on since this thread was started over 5 years ago. I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and have never had that problem. Bearcarver talked about warming the water before pouring it into the water pan. That again shows how old this thread is since Bear hasn't put any water in the water pan for at least 3 years. I leave the water pan empty and foiled over.


----------



## balcy (Jan 25, 2016)

I recently had 4 small black puddles on the garage floor each maybe 3 inches across and near each corner of my MES 30. It was cold outside - around 30F - so I assumed it was just condensation.I used a pan for my chicken juices and didn't add water so that was pretty much the only explanation.

Dave


----------



## philncny (Jan 25, 2016)

As far as the black liquid puddles, I'm going to guess creosote condensing out of the smoke due to the 30 degree temperature (and maybe a not quite tight seal around the door?). Of course I could be wrong (and usually am!).

Phil


----------



## balcy (Jan 26, 2016)

Could be as I did had visible TBS around the door but I am not too concerned as that is probably why the AMNPS stayed lit. I have an gen 1 with only the one small vent hole in the upper rear.

Dave


----------



## jimp75 (Jan 30, 2016)

I've done 2 smokings with a masterbuilt 30 from Basspro. I've had leaks at front right corner both times.  I live in Houston so outside temp not a problem; unit is level. Both times smoked with vent closed; thought that was what I was supposed to do. I am concerned with the bottom rusting out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2016)

JimP75 said:


> I've done 2 smokings with a masterbuilt 30 from Basspro. I've had leaks at front right corner both times. I live in Houston so outside temp not a problem; unit is level. Both times smoked with vent closed; thought that was what I was supposed to do. I am concerned with the bottom rusting out.


Which Generation MES do you have? Glass door?

My top vent is open 100% all the time, unless it's windy, or I'm preheating. Then I close it when not in use.

Bear


----------



## jimp75 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gen 2; no window; next time will open vent and put a pan under meat. Thanks!


----------



## maplenut (Feb 13, 2016)

Here is where mine is leaking.

The outside temps were 14  degrees.













Pic1.jpg



__ maplenut
__ Feb 13, 2016


















Pic2.jpg



__ maplenut
__ Feb 13, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2016)

MapleNut said:


> Here is where mine is leaking.
> 
> The outside temps were 14  degrees.


It's kinda like when a roof leaks, and it's dripping through the kitchen ceiling. That doesn't mean that the roof is leaking right above the kitchen. It could be leaking on the other side of the house, but coming through over the kitchen.

Even though your smoker is leaking near the back, it would be my guess that the water is condensation from the glass door, then running down the door, across the floor & leaking at the lowest point.

Just my guess.

Bear


----------



## jimp75 (Feb 17, 2016)

I smoked for six hours on Super Bowl Sunday and had no further leaks.  Opening the vent fully must have helped.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2016)

JimP75 said:


> I smoked for six hours on Super Bowl Sunday and had no further leaks.  Opening the vent fully must have helped.














Bear


----------

